# glass flower?



## Ben (Sep 28, 2013)

hey guys... I found this in a TOC era dump... all I know of it is that it is old and broken... but what I would like to know is, what is it? does anyone have a picture of one not broken? what is the silver looking stuff in the glass? any info is appreciated... thank you kindly.


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2013)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2013)

Part of an epergne. Is that uranium glass?





From.


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, Surf.  I am not sure if it is uranium glass or not.  I am not sure, but I believe I would need a black light to check it and I don't have one.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 30, 2013)

Those are Mica Flakes in the glass.


----------

